# Steering Wheel Fluid Leak



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

I've refilled my steering wheel fluid at least twice within three weeks or less. I can't see a leak from the inside of the engine, but sometimes when I park I can see some of it on the ground when I move the car again (after the car sitting in the parking spot for about an hour or so). 

Could it be a hose? or the Steering wheel fluid holder? 
If so is this a repair that can be done without a mechanic? Or is there a fluid or solution I can purchase to stop the leak?

Other than the hose and the unit is there another place the steering wheel fluid would leak? 

Please help me out anyone.. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

You need to find the origin of the leak. The possible components are:

Pump
Hoses/Lines
Rack & Pinion Steering Unit
Fluid Reservoir
Cooler (if so equipped)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

I will check that today and see where it is leaking from.. From those areas you listed. Do you think it would cost a lot to repair?


----------

